
NASA Graphics Standards Manual - MrsPeaches
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/nasa-graphics-standards-manual
======
thearn4
It's super retro, but part of me kind of likes the NASA "worm" logo over the
"meatball".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_insignia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_insignia)

~~~
sprash
Its not retro at all. To me it's timeless modernism/futurism. They should
switch back.

------
dmreedy
If you're interested in a hard copy, these guys did a beautiful print run of
it:

[https://standardsmanual.com/products/nasa-graphics-
standards...](https://standardsmanual.com/products/nasa-graphics-standards-
manual)

------
yagyu
Vaguely related, the technical writing style manual from NASA:
[http://hdl.handle.net/2060/19900017394](http://hdl.handle.net/2060/19900017394)

It's of course opinionated, but for anyone who is not an opinionated pro
themselves, it's a great resource to learn concise, precise, and readable
technical communication. (imho, of course)

~~~
mtl_usr
As a non-native speaker, definitely a ressource I should read.

------
erickhill
And to think this would have been put together in the pre-PC/desktop
publishing era. Total gem.

------
0xffff2
(1976)

